# Packing The Bearings



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am interested in packing the wheel bearings on the trailer. I researched this site to figure it out. The best thing I found was Greasegun Squirty In and Out Thingy which told me a lot about the inner workings of the hubs but didn't give me the procedure. Has anyone done this and documented it, preferably with lots of pictures?

Reverie


----------



## gh20 (Mar 9, 2005)

Check the documentation that came with the trailer on the axles it should have detailed information on repacking and brake adjustments. The following link is for dexter axles and has detailed instructions on repacking the axles. 
http://i.b5z.net/i/u/1080235/f/9-15K%20Ser...7-05_72_res.pdf


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Rev...
Here's my procedure.

1. Hitch up trailer and head to dealer.
2. Pay him to get his hands dirty.
3. Pick up trailer and go camping.

Some guys just love to get their hands dirty. Not me. It's too much like work.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Rev...
> Here's my procedure.
> 
> 1. Hitch up trailer and head to dealer.
> ...


I love to tinker, however on this topic I'm with NDJollyMon. This brings up a point...I know I have to grease the bearings which is easily done; however my understanding is that the Outbacks do not require re-packing of the bearings.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> I love to tinker, however on this topic I'm with NDJollyMon. This brings up a point...I know I have to grease the bearings which is easily done; however my understanding is that the Outbacks do not require re-packing of the bearings.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]61664[/snapback]​


Repacks are only done if you strip, clean and inspect the bearings.

If you do the grease gun to Zerk fitting maintenance, then you are just greasing the bearings, not re-packing them. I personally feel that the bearings do not need to be stripped and inspected annually as I feel it is a bit over kill. You need to base it on your use and the maintenance routines that you do to it. I will strip and inspect about every 3 years or 15,000 miles.

Before the re-packers yell blasphemy, if you only drive it 100 miles a year and think you do not need to inspect the bearings ever, since it will take you years to put any miles on it I will say that the bearings can become contaminated with condensate and rust from being idle all the time.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm with Jolly & Thor
I wouldn't mind doing it myself.
But just don't have the time to do it.
That way also you have a paper trail if somthing ever happens









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's a thread on repacking bearings.

I didn't get a chance to do mine this past spring but I did do them the beginning of last season. I will definitely do them in the spring.

It's not a hard project, just make sure you can get a set of seals before you start.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

try this ,if you have lots of time to read..

http://users.westco.net/~tandjlm/berring.htm


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

CamperAndy is right on the mark with his comments. My thoughts too. Furthermore, the type of bearings that your Outback uses (tapered roller bearings) will last virtually forever, if they are maintained properly and if they are a quality bearing. Proper maintenance means keeping them packed as needed and to get the preload (adjustment) right.

With all the imported parts in use nowadays, we can hope our bearings are good ones. Used to be that a brand such as Timken would outlast cars with 200,000 miles.

Bill


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a local shop that did mine (2 axles) in August for $12! TOTAL! I guess they do it as a customer service. I have done a lot of business there but the service writer told me it's the regular price.







It's not worth the effort for that price.

Before you ask, I watched the guy sit down and do them. I waited for the rig so I came and went randomly watching him at times and he did a great job so I tipped him for his effort.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I look at it like this. Unless you submerge the bearings in water I don't think it's something to be too concerned about. I dunk my boat trailer in salt water an average of 30 times a year and as long as I keep the bearing buddys pumped up I can go years between problems. I also have utility trailers that sit around for months between use and I have never had problems with them either. One I've had for 7 years and just came back from a 700 mile round trip with it and no issues. Granted I wouldn't put brakes on my Outback without doing a repack but this once a year thing don't mean squat to me. I have enough to do without making work. Think about the front wheel of your TV and the heat that the disk brakes create. Ever had a wheel bearing fail? It doesn't happen very often.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Rev...
> Here's my procedure.
> 
> 1. Hitch up trailer and head to dealer.
> ...


I think I like your procedure best, NDJollyMon.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Think about the front wheel of your TV and the heat that the disk brakes create. Ever had a wheel bearing fail? It doesn't happen very often.


 I was told car bearings are designed to hold up a lot longer and aren't subjected to the extreme side pressure a trailer wheel gets when you take a tight turn.

I never got around to doing mine last season but I'll be doing them in the spring, so I guess I'm on the ever other year schedule









Seems like cheap insurance with all that weight behind us riding on those smallish bearings. I'll take the couple hours to do it.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will stand with Andy on this one. Repacking the bearings is just not required that often. Adding grease annually is just good insurance.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

